# Swiss President plays piano jazz



## Guest (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Immensely depressing, because he's younger than me!

Much better then Clinton and his daft saxophone.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2018)

Robert Pickett said:


> Immensely depressing, because he's younger than me!
> 
> Much better then Clinton and his daft saxophone.


He looks like one cool and handsome dude to me (not Clinton...eeeeew). And then there's Bill (just kidding).


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Just as an aside, the first post-independence president of Lithuania, Vytautas Landsbergis, was a damned good pianist (and expert on Lithuania's best known composer Čiurlionis)

Impressive, not necessarily cool or handsome, depending on ones individual tastes, of course!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2018)

Robert Pickett said:


> Just as an aside, the first post-independence president of Lithuania, Vytautas Landsbergis, was a damned good pianist (and expert on Lithuania's best known composer Čiurlionis)
> 
> Impressive, not necessarily cool or handsome, depending on ones individual tastes, of course!


The great thing about it is that they can be all of these things at once!!!


----------

